# Sheephead?



## BlackwaterBax (Jun 24, 2012)

Anybody having any luck with the sheephead? We're heading out to the bay bridges tonight and need to know if they're biting good or not


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sheephead dont usually bite after dark.


----------



## BlackwaterBax (Jun 24, 2012)

10-4 ive never fished for em before so thats a good tip to have. Haha what is biting right now?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sheepies are biting good right now.


----------



## BlackwaterBax (Jun 24, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Sheepies are biting good right now.


At night?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

sealark said:


> Sheephead dont usually bite after dark.


Can't tell if you're trolling or being serious. There's a few dudes that stomp them out at 3 Mile in the middle of the night.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

All this rain will start pushing them down into the lower parts of the bay. The run isn't to far away


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> All this rain will start pushing them down into the lower parts of the bay. The run isn't to far away


They are already there.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Sheepshead have great eyesight...so they primarily feed in daylight...they are notorious for biting off the end of your shrimp that doesn't have the hook...even in 50' of water..


----------



## ArmyGuy (Feb 28, 2016)

stevenattsu said:


> All this rain will start pushing them down into the lower parts of the bay. The run isn't to far away


Just got to the area. What is considered the lower part of the bay.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I believe they are referring to the 3 Mile Bridge south to Pensacola Pass as lower bay.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Two blind throws in the mouth of a bayou in Gulf Breeze yesterday


----------



## JohnAndrew (Jan 3, 2016)

Had a little luck last week:




Cheers


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

We had a little luck. Small pieces of shrimp on a #6 hook with a small split shot to get it to the bottom. Sheepshead are nibbling stuff off of structure. We were fishing a small artificial reef in Mobile Bay. Small tap tap, and set the hook. Oh, don't forget your net (notice the gaff wounds?).


----------

